# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Dr. Dauer-Female Hairline Restoration

## Marc Dauer, MD

Greetings,

Here is a female patient of mine who had genetic thinning in her temporal recessions. We placed just over 1300 grafts harvested via FUT in a single procedure and the results are shown two years later.

For more information

www.MDNewHair.com

----------

